# Custom CAFD Tool



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Guy -you're welcome and glad to hear it's working now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> I'll check this file and see what's going on but did you have the PsdZ in the default location?


Just an FYI. The default location on E-Sys 3.18.4 is C:\ESysData, which I still use, but beginning with E-Sys 3.22.5, it changed to C:\Data.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I did notice that on fresh install of V3.24, but not on earlier versions. Anyway, changed the default config to just C:\Data now, V0.1.1 Alpha out. 

Apparently, XP doesn't like storing configuration in the roaming profile folder. Works on XP now. Added drag and drop feature and CAFD decrypter outputs an indented, well-formatted XML


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You broke it:

















I set my PSdZ Location to C:\ESysData and saved it, but nothing is working in this version.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I should learn to refresh the settings after saving :gah:

Workaround: Restart the app after saving :tsk:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> I should learn to refresh the settings after saving :gah:
> 
> Workaround: Restart the app after saving :tsk:


I already tried that, but no difference. When I reopen it, it has the correct path, but I get the same errors.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Updated OP. Thanks for testing


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm getting the same issue running with the new 1.1 version.

I'm running E-SYs 3.22.5, psdzdata 50.4 installed in C:\ESysData running Windows XP.

With version 1.0, the tool would not start properly, I would always get an "Invalid Signature Key" error popup on start up.

With 1.1 and the default path, I get the following behavior:

1. With default settings (path at C:\Data\psdzdata and the actual path at C:\ESysData\psdzdata), I can now properly load the tool (no error pop up). :thumbup:

a. Clicking on NCD / CAFD and opening the File Dialog results in properly locating my C:\ESysData\CAFD dir that contains my .ncd files. How did the code find that if the default path is C:\Data\...?

b. Trying to open the .ncd results in the "Object reference not set to an instance of the object" error. This is expected as the path to the psdzdata is incorrect.

2. I then updated the path to C:\ESysData\psdzdata, saved, change and verified the change in the NcdCafdTool.exe.config file. Restarted the tool and I'm back to the dreaded "Invalid Signature Key" error popup on start up.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> Updated OP. Thanks for testing


I have the same issue with V1.1.1.

With the "wrong" path, the tool loads, but cannot open the .ncd file.

With "correct" psdzdata path, tool pops up an error about an Invalid Signature and also cannot open the .ncd file.

What is the tool storing in the Windows local or roaming profile as the Config file is in the tool dir? I couldn't find anything in there for this tool or in the registry.

BTW: I'm storing the tool in C:\NCD-Tool. Is the code location sensitive?

Also, when updating the path and hitting save, the tool now throws an exception:

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.Security.Cryptography.CryptographicException: The specified network password is not correct.

at System.Security.Cryptography.X509Certificates.X509Certificate2Collection.LoadStoreFromBlob(Byte[] rawData, String password, UInt32 dwFlags, Boolean persistKeyContainers)
at System.Security.Cryptography.X509Certificates.X509Certificate2Collection.Import(Byte[] rawData, String password, X509KeyStorageFlags keyStorageFlags)
at TokenMaster.Cafd.Security.Initialize(String psdzPath, String passkey)
at CafdTool.SettingsPanel.b(Object A_0, EventArgs A_1)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

Thanks for helping on this and getting though the growing pains! I'm sure it will be well worth it!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, 1.1.1. is working. Thanks.

But, the NCD Compare function seems to have a minor issue processing "UNBELEGT".

I loaded the same .NCD on both side, and compared them, which should have zero differences, but it showed two differences, both related to UNBELEGT FDL's.

It seems to get confused, and compare UNBELEGT from two different rows, for example say UNBELEGT on Row 83 from the left with UNBELEGT on Row 80 on the right:


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

I ran Process Monitor against the tool and see that the code tries to read the C:\******dir>\security\sec_security.lic file.

For me (under Windows XP and running ESys 3.22.5):

1. If the above file does not exist (the base path is wrong), then the program loads properly. No error message is generated if the above file does not exist. Subsequent attempts to load an ncd file of course fails.

2. If the above file exists (the base path is correct), then the program fails in start up and generates an "Invalid Signature Key" and subsequent attempts to load an ncd file of course fails.

Is this tool supposed to work with ESys 3.22.5, or should I install version 3.23.4?


Thanks!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

E-Sys doesn't matter, PsdZ does. What version of PsdZ are you using?


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> E-Sys doesn't matter, PsdZ does. What version of PsdZ are you using?


50.4

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> E-Sys doesn't matter, PsdZ does. What version of PsdZ are you using?


FrogmanF30 is always the first to see new PSdZData on server and download it. He for sure is 50.4.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Egad! XP has a limitation of 32 characters on passwords, thus, PsdZ file cannot be opened :thumbdwn:


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> Egad! XP has a limitation of 32 characters on passwords, thus, PsdZ file cannot be opened :thumbdwn:


This sounds like a good excuse to upgrade my coding laptop to Windows 7!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Any thoughts on the UNBELEGT issue?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Any thoughts on the UNBELEGT issue?


This is already resolved but couldn't release it yesterday. Had to watch the Cardinals play against the Huskies. New version will be out when I get home in a bit ghosted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> This is already resolved but couldn't release it yesterday. Had to watch the Cardinals play against the Huskies. New version will be out when I get home in a bit ghosted


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Thanks.


New release posted in OP. You'd think function names should be unique, but I guess not. This was resolve by referencing function with its name and block address.

Texans are in town playing the 49ers, BTW


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> New release posted in OP. You'd think function names should be unique, but I guess not. This was resolve by referencing function with its name and block address.
> 
> Texans are in town playing the 49ers, BTW


Thanks. It works great now.

Yes, I am watching the Texans get their asses kicked...


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

FrogmanF30 said:


> This sounds like a good excuse to upgrade my coding laptop to Windows 7!


I tried to make it work on XP. While I can extract the certificate needed for decryption, the method of unpacking CAFD files still throws an error, so it's not just a matter of password limitation, but the whole cryptography library is severely limited. I guess we can say, XP is too old for today's crypto needs.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Coming soon: Ich spreche kein Deutsch


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> Coming soon: Ich spreche kein Deutsch


Translation...I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> Coming soon: Ich spreche kein Deutsch


Wow, this will be a real time saver! Well done!:thumbup:


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

this will certainly change many things. great work!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*New Feature: Translation*

Translation is done, using Bing Translator cloud service, and a few minor bugs ironed out.

Note: As Translation can be a slow process, depending on your connection, it is spun on a separate thread. .NET 4.0 has better support for threading, thus, the tool is now built using .NET Framework 4.0. If you don't need translation, you can stay with the older version.

Translation is disabled by default and there are several settings that affect translation.









*Enable Translation* - quite obvious, disable/enable translation feature
*Automatic Translation* - Translation will be performed upon opening NCD/CAFD files
*Target Language* -select one of supported languages. Arabic, Bulgarian, Catalan, Chinese (Simplified), Chinese (Traditional), Czech...etc. See http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh456380.aspx for complete list of supported language
*Display Options* - Select how you wish the translated text is displayed. *Translated Text* -show only the translated text, replacing base/original text. *Original (Translated)* - Translated text appear next to base text in parenthesis. *Translated (Original)* - Translated text appear before the base text. The parenthesis can be changed, say, to a bracket by editing NcdCafdTool.exe.config and change the value of *displayOptions*. To use brackets, you would use: ...;*{0} [{1}]*=Original [Translated];...
*Use Bing Translator* - Use Bing when text phrase is not found in cache. If unchecked, Translation will only use the local text database (language.<langcode>.xml)
*Client ID/Client Secret* - If you have a Bing account, you can use your own App ID and Secret. As I'm using the free option, I'm limited to 1M character per month. See this to setup your own Bing account http://blogs.msdn.com/b/translation/p/gettingstarted1.aspx

The package include a set of translated text (language.en.xml). This are from my own NCD/CAFD so it is by no means complete. You can edit the XML file if you find any issue with the translated text. As you translate NCD/CAFD, this file will grow as translated text are stored in this file.

By default, display option is set to *Original (Translated)*. You can change this from the settings menu









If you leave *Automatic Translation* uncheck, you can invoke translation by right-clicking on an item and select *Translate* from the context menu









As mentioned, Translation is using Bing Web Services and your connection will affect the performance of the transalation. On my 24mbps down/6mbps up connection, usual 1-2Kb NCD files takes about 2-4 seconds to complete. 10Kb files can take up to 10 seconds. Maximum character length per request is 10000 so the tool will do several request even for small ncd files if automatic translation and "Use Bing" is selected (3-4 requests is normal).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't get Translation working.  

I have Enable Translation checked, and tried manually via Right-Click => Translate, and nothing happened. Then I enabled Automatic Translation, and tried all 3 different output options, and I cant see anything translated.

Also, when I check the Use Bing Translator, even though I have no account to test it with, the Client ID and Client Secret Fields remain Greyed out. I was figuring they should open up to be populated.

Also, what happened to the Program Icon? It's now Grey instead of Blue. If you changed it, I would go with Red. It hardly shows up in my Blueish / Grey Taskbar as Grey.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Can you rename language.en.xml to something else, then check all 3 checkboxes, and load/reload small NCD? Check if it creates a new language.en.xml. You should see the translation take into effect within a few seconds. You can leave the client id/secret blank for now and it will use my client id/secret. 

I see why it wasn't enabling the textboxes and will be fixed in the next version.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

....could you send me a download link. Comparing function is great!

Sprollonis


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sprollonis said:


> ....could you send me a download link. Comparing function is great!
> 
> Sprollonis


Err...go to Post #1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> Can you rename language.en.xml to something else, then check all 3 checkboxes, and load/reload small NCD? Check if it creates a new language.en.xml. You should see the translation take into effect within a few seconds. You can leave the client id/secret blank for now and it will use my client id/secret.
> 
> I see why it wasn't enabling the textboxes and will be fixed in the next version.


Ok. Some improvement now as noted:

Manual Translation - In Place Translation in Main Window

Automatic Translation:

Translated Text - In Place Translation in Main Window - No Translation in Side Window
Original (Translated) - In Place Translation in Main Window - Translation on top of Original in Side Window and in some cases Original on top of Original (No Translation)
Translated (Original) - In Place Translation in Main Window - Translation on top of Original in Side Window and in some cases Original on top of Original (No Translation) - No difference to Original (Translated) option

Any chance to also add manual Translation of the FDL Code name itself. For example in CAFD_00000DED_001_019_008.ncd (HU_NBT):

FDL SCHNEEKETTENERKENNUNG would translate to SNOWCHAIN DETECTION

If we are all using your Client ID / Secret, does that mean we are all sharing the allocated translation quantity, and it will expire quickly?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Any chance to also add manual Translation of the FDL Code name itself. For example in CAFD_00000DED_001_019_008.ncd (HU_NBT):
> 
> FDL SCHNEEKETTENERKENNUNG would translate to SNOWCHAIN DETECTION


Where do you see this? Translation is applied from the Data node (DataGroup) down. So, the datagroup itself (i.e. 3001 EXBOX, 97...etc), Functions (ENTWICKLER_MENUE...etc), Parameters/Options, Activating Conditions and associated comments gets translated. If base text and translated text are the same, only base text are displayed, even if one of the two display options involving both is selected.



shawnsheridan said:


> If we are all using your Client ID / Secret, does that mean we are all sharing the allocated translation quantity, and it will expire quickly?


Yes, monthly quota of 1M characters and with the size of CAFD, it ain't much. We can share language.*.xml though or create a free Bing account so we can use our own client Id/secret. Walkthrough in creating Bing account is in previous post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> Where do you see this? Translation is applied from the Data node (DataGroup) down. So, the datagroup itself (i.e. 3001 EXBOX, 97...etc), Functions (ENTWICKLER_MENUE...etc), Parameters/Options, Activating Conditions and associated comments gets translated. If base text and translated text are the same, only base text are displayed, even if one of the two display options involving both is selected.


Ok. I see that the Translation is working Data node down now. :thumbup:

SCHNEEKETTENERKENNUNG is in:

CAFD_00000DED_001_019_008.ncd => 3001 EXBOX, 97 => SCHNEEKETTENERKENNUNG,

But it seems to be working now. Not sure what happened before.



TokenMaster said:


> Yes, monthly quota of 1M characters and with the size of CAFD, it ain't much. We can share language.*.xml though or create a free Bing account so we can use our own client Id/secret. Walkthrough in creating Bing account is in previous post


Ok. I signed up for the FREE 2m characters per month, and changed the tool to use my Client ID and Secret, so I won't be steeling from yours anymore. 

It is nice too that you can see your remaining balance for the current month:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Incidentally, while using the search box in CAFD_00000DED_001_019_008.ncd to search for SCHNEEKETTENERKENNUNG, it finds it first in the CAF Header => General => Comment field, and then when I press Search Icon a 2nd time to go to the actual matching Data Node, I get the following error:

************** Exception Text **************
System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the collection.
Parameter name: index
at System.Collections.Generic.List`1.get_Item(Int32 index)
at CafdTool.NcdPanel.(Object , EventArgs )
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. I see that the Translation is working Data node down now. :thumbup:
> 
> SCHNEEKETTENERKENNUNG is in:
> 
> ...


Cool, glad it is working.

Translated data is cached, so it won't always request from Bing. Still, 2M limit will be quite easy to reach. I used up almost 1M just developing/testing this feature. Thanks for the tip on the remaining balance. I have yet to explore Bing/DataMarket/Azure thoroughly.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Incidentally, while using the search box in CAFD_00000DED_001_019_008.ncd to search for SCHNEEKETTENERKENNUNG, it finds it first in the CAF Header => General => Comment field, and then when I press Search Icon a 2nd time to go to the actual matching Data Node, I get the following error:
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the collection.
> ...


Ok, thanks. I'll fix this, together with the side window translation.

I'm liking the red icon too, so will throw that in.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> Ok, thanks. I'll fix this, together with the side window translation.
> 
> I'm liking the red icon too, so will throw that in.


:thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*Update: 10/13/2013 V0.1.2.1 Alpha*

Fixed Disabled Client ID/Secret Text Boxes
Fixed Disabled Client ID/Secret Text Boxes
Fixed Search Error when reaching the last matched item
Added Side-Window Translation
Added Translation in "Compare" panel. Uses local language DB only. Load NCD/CAFD in NCD Viewer to populate local DB
- language.en.xml is a separate download now so as not to overwrite your local copy. If you don't have a local db yet, you can download language.en.xml and place a copy where the tool is


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

BTW, Bing Translation is not perfect and it can be too smart for its own good sometimes. Some example I've seen where it's less than perfect:

API_MTP_EIN_AUS -> API A MTP FROM (not sure about this one)
A2DP_PROFILE -> A2DP PROFILES (Pluralized PROFILE)
FAHRGESTELL_NR -> CHASSIS NO. (NR to NO./Number?)

You can always edit language*.xml if you see something that's really off


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> *Update: 10/13/2013 V0.1.2.1 Alpha*
> 
> Fixed Disabled Client ID/Secret Text Boxes
> Fixed Disabled Client ID/Secret Text Boxes
> ...


FYI. In my search example, it was not the last matched item, as the search terms appears below the CAF Header field as an FDL Node name.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, it also happens when there's only one result.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

And search used to be case-sensitive. Not anymore. Forgot to add this in the change log


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

one suggestion add Synchronous flip function in NCD Compare


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

tankren said:


> one suggestion add Synchronous flip function in NCD Compare


How would this function work?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*What's in an FA?*

*What's in an FA? Find out with this NCD/CAFD Tool*

...Or should it be called NCD/CAFD/FA/FP Tool? Naahhh!?!

Another idea from Shawn, an FA / FP Viewer. Find out what your options are with convenient description. No more hunting for what the code stands. 693 what? Sure, you can fire up E-Sys, then load your FA, then calculate FP, but with this tool, it's a breeze. No calculation necessary AND, you get to see what other options you're missing, or what options are available for that sweet M5 with 1112 Zeitkriterium. Just drag and drop your FA XML and see everything what the car knows about itself.

Use the following signature key, if you don't want to overwrite your configuration settings: *FgEslaPwxdk4Dde05gxizCX8jIDGxNLOIZzcIKzwP0JuAwmoylqkWvC8oS/f7XTZ*

*FA Viewer*









*FP/Vehicle Profile Viewer*









Check out option 131


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Would it be possible to generate an SVT to show you which ecu's would be installed based on the FA & build date? NCS does this if you load a chassis no. & VO it will list the ecu's that should be present, I was trying to find this option in esys but it needs to be connected to a vehicle to generate the SVT as far as I can see.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Not that I checked but as far as I know now, SVTs are generated base on the actual hardware installed, firmware or BTLD versions and hardware addresses. If I am to add it, the best I can do is to add in all available options, which would make the SVT very unreliable to say the least. It would be no better than knowing what all the options are


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*NCD / CAFD Tool V0.2.1*

*NCD / CAFD Tool V0.2.1*

Added FA/Available Options (Salapa) Search function
Added FP Search function
Minor bug fixes

Last release should have been labeled V0.2.0. , so this is now V0.2.1
No change in config file, so you can just extract the executable and overwrite the old one


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Sure :thumbup:


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

great tool!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## chang2 (Jan 23, 2013)

hello,

i get this message with the current data (2.51.001):


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

chang2 said:


> hello,
> 
> i get this message with the current data (2.51.001):


Awesome report, thanks for the feedback. I don't have the solution yet but I know how to go about fixing it.

Looks like this issue started with 50.4 (maybe 50.3) but certainly OK with 50.2. BMW changed the file format


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Due to changes in storage format in PSdZ 51.1 (maybe started with 51.0), new version will be released soon.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Does anything require changing for esys to work with new file format?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, 3.22.5 only works partially now -but definitely, no FDL coding is possible with 3.22.5 and 51.1. I suspect newer PSdZ will not be usable with 3.22.5. newer CAFDs are ready for the format, just not being applied yet. 

This maybe a repeat of the 3.18 and 49.+

3.23 and up to latest 3.24.3 are OK


----------



## F30GTR (Jul 9, 2014)

I know wrong thread but I figured someone here might know. I am looking for ncd files from the f80 m3. I want to compare some f30 options in kombi with the f80. Thanks in advance.


----------



## evilpower (Jan 16, 2015)

*Ncd*

hello

have problem NcdCafdTool HELP ME?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

evilpower said:


> hello
> 
> have problem NcdCafdTool HELP ME?


It will not work on Windows XP, update to Windows 7 or newer.


----------



## evilpower (Jan 16, 2015)

ok ok THX...


----------



## ddthomas415 (Mar 23, 2013)

where can i get FA.xml and SVT.xml for F30?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

ddthomas415 said:


> where can i get FA.xml and SVT.xml for F30?


Hi,

Fair question. What I have done is save both FA and SVT files each time I update files in my car, as well as, of course, when I first started coding.; to do so is straight forward using E-Sys.

Hope that helps


----------



## ddthomas415 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm sorry my question wasn't very clear I'm doing a NBT retrofit into a E9x series and I need the FA.xml and SVT.xml files can someone assist me



Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Fair question. What I have done is save both FA and SVT files each time I update files in my car, as well as, of course, when I first started coding.; to do so is straight forward using E-Sys.
> 
> Hope that helps


----------



## filu02 (May 16, 2012)

Token Master and other awsome people from this forum.
I have a litle problem with NCD / CAFD Tool V0.2.8 Alpha.
Windows 7 Ultimate x64 sp1, framework 4, esys 3.26.1, pszdata 3.54.3.
I can open in your tool NCD CAFD file, but when i wonna open file with FA or SVT i have error: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Maybe someone have this problem?
I use this tool on windows 7 x86 and works perfect but with esys 3.25, pszdata 3.52.
I don`t know how repair my problem. 
I try instalation meny updates from microsoft but stll no succes with this program good read FA and SVT in win7 x64.


----------



## evilpower (Jan 16, 2015)

hello
works only windows 7 32 bit


----------



## filu02 (May 16, 2012)

> works only windows 7 32 bit


But i read some where post of TokenMaster saying: cafd tool should work on win7 32 and 64 bit but must be installed specific version of framework 4.0.
Problem is that: framework 4.0 have one installer for 32 and 64 bit windows 7 :-(
This is pain in my ass.
Maybe Token Master have a solution for my problem or maybe in the newer update of his progam modifi it to be working on 32 and 64 bit


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not true I have it running on windows 8.1 64 bit 

Works fine on 64 bit 7 or 8

Try reinstalling Frameworks to ver 4.5

( this pain in my ass) be happy people like token master provide these tools try not to complain so much


----------



## filu02 (May 16, 2012)

jimmy9980 said:


> Not true I have it running on windows 8.1 64 bit
> 
> Works fine on 64 bit 7 or 8
> 
> Try reinstalling Frameworks to ver 4.5


It`s great info from you about 64bit windows.
I try framework 4.5, 4.5.1, 4.5.2 and don`t work for me 



jimmy9980 said:


> ( this pain in my ass) be happy people like token master provide these tools try not to complain so much


i`m happy for hard work as Token Master do for creat this tool and share for us specialy for free
I use them on the other instalation win7 32 bit
But i have many bmw software o win7 64 bit (ISTA/d, ISTA/p, Esys, NCS, and other) and that will be great this tool work with all other.

Maybe you jimmy9980 can write me what what other you have installed on your pc (i think here about VS c++ or other program from microsoft).


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

filu02 said:


> It`s great info from you about 64bit windows.
> 
> I try framework 4.5, 4.5.1, 4.5.2 and don`t work for me
> 
> ...


I will check and let you know


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

*showing dots instead of function names*

Hello,

when i compare two ncd files its not showing the function names.. instead its showing only dots.
How to fix this? Thanks for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rrdsgn said:


> Hello,
> 
> when i compare two ncd files its not showing the function names.. instead its showing only dots.
> How to fix this? Thanks for your help


Update to latest NCD CAFD Tool.


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

thanks working now.


----------



## valley_nomad (May 5, 2012)

I have v.0.3.6. I can open and view CAFDs. But I am getting error whenever trying to open ncds. It complains about missing corresponding cafd files although I already set the correct location of psdzdata. Is there a fixed relationship between the locations of ncd and cafd files that can not be changed?

Update: Solved. The NCD files has to be under the same directory as psdzdata's


----------



## atc1979dc (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi
Why you reply me the activation codes? I am wait for one week
and sent 2 mails to your account!


Waiting for your reply


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Token master has built this tool free of charge to the community & has a life outside of this forum too! Please be patient & don't be rude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Do I need full pszdata? I am only getting ... instead of codes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Do I need full pszdata? I am only getting ... instead of codes.


No. Same CAFD files are in both Lite and Full versions.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> Do I need full pszdata? I am only getting ... instead of codes.


See this post and TM's reply 

Hopefully the next update is not too far way.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have the same issue with frm too. Must be something on my end. Does it work with the newest data?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> I have the same issue with frm too. Must be something on my end. Does it work with the newest data?


Djsaad2,

If all you get are dots .....

That's because PszDdata has been "trimmed" and you need E-Sys Launcher -- see another thread to get that

Hope that helps!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rsnic said:


> Djsaad2,
> 
> If all you get are dots .....
> 
> ...


E-Sys Launcher has nothing to do with NCD CAFD Tool.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Oops, my mistake -- thought it was about E-Sys


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

This Tool is amazing. I got it setup with Automatic Translation and my own Bing Translator Client ID. So far, I have only added a few entries to language.en.xml, but it all works.
I just wish that I could find a similar file/ setting in E-sys so that I can have the same great translations.
Keep up the good work; it is much appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## F10_520d (Sep 28, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> Added attachment to OP. Rename to .zip


Hi. Will highly appreciate if you could provide the link for the CAFD Decryptor.

Thanks in advance,:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

F10_520d said:


> Hi. Will highly appreciate if you could provide the link for the CAFD Decryptor.
> 
> Thanks in advance,:thumbup::thumbup:


Here.


----------



## Georgia55 (May 13, 2017)

Hi Guys!

Does anyone know when will new version appear?

Thank you very much


----------



## Georgia55 (May 13, 2017)

Hi Guys!

Does anyone know when will new version appear?

Thank you very much


----------



## estebanfree (Feb 12, 2020)

This software is really really useful! I was using Mercedes and making retrofits and all Mercedes retrofitters searching codes on vediamo & DTS Monaco. Which ECU's must be coded and which codes...after installation. Thanks @TokenMaster and @shawnsheridan


----------



## zobov (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello guys!

Do you have source code of this tool or decrypt algo for cafd? Maybe someone can share to me some info about this?

I want to build own tool with actual mappings.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zobov said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Do you have source code of this tool or decrypt algo for cafd? Maybe someone can share to me some info about this?
> 
> I want to build own tool with actual mappings.


No one has source code for TokenMaster's NCD CAFD Tool...except TokenMaster himself. Decryption is not difficult. Finding source for Untrimmed CAFD is your big challenge.


----------

